# Razorwing and DE fine cast up for sale on GW site



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

heres you go

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...s.jsp?catId=cat440160a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

WTF??? its cheaper then a Whirlwind!


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> WTF??? its cheaper then a Whirlwind!


GW curve ball


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

not really its a two sprue vehicle , no need for it to be any more than £20-£25 ,it will sell like hot cakes at that price!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Oooh! It all looks so shiny and pretty! I love it. The onky disappointment being the single posed grotesque. Apart from that it looks sweet!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Pretty shiney. Must buy shiney shineys.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

minimal assembly required by the looks of it on the Razorwing - why couldn't the bloody Valkerie be like that?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bayonet said:


> minimal assembly required by the looks of it on the Razorwing - why couldn't the bloody Valkerie be like that?


The valk is a work of art, not good art mind you, more of a Damien Hurst art, but the razorwing is more of a John Constable, simple elegant and very eldar


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am so going to be converting a few of those back to Eldar...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> I am so going to be converting a few of those back to Eldar...


I think that was the intention behind its similarities to the Eldar Nightwing.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Minus the retracting wings you mean?

.... retracting wings..... damn you man, DAMN YOU! You put the idea in my head *runs away screaming.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

They are OK but I'm struggling to see the improvements made by switching to resin, I don't get it?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> They are OK but I'm struggling to see the improvements made by switching to resin, I don't get it?


You wont be able to see the difference, not even with the minis in your hands.
Only difference is that it's cheaper to make them with more stable prices for the raw materials and it's lighter and more like plastic to cut.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I knew it, they would hold back the damn Void Raven so the RW will fish more sales in the meantime. Blasted.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I knew it, they would hold back the damn Void Raven so the RW will fish more sales in the meantime. Blasted.


Not to mention the Void Raven is significantly larger?


----------



## Shadowbadger (Jan 2, 2011)

The Razorwing is nice, as are all DE plastic kits.

The metal and resin models however have been very disappointing. I will not rant again about the Khymera, but the Grotesque is lame, £125 quid for a unit of 10 (I know you may just want 5s) and they all look the same . . . . 

Wracks are nice but again, they would have been much better as plastic since they can be troop choices.

Was really liking the new minis after a gaming hiatus of some 7-8 years but becoming more and more disappointed.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Damn, it looks like i'll add DE to Sons of Achaylus


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

I think the Razorwing looks great, DE have a really strong model range now. Not sure how good the Grotesques are for £12.50. I'm surprised at how quickly this and the new Tomb Kings came out between each other.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

HereticHammer01 said:


> Not sure how good the Grotesque is for £12.50.


Fixed that. Singular Grotesque... :suicide:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

i dont even like eldar and i want one, its so pretty


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Fixed that. Singular Grotesque... :suicide:


True, I did mean that :crazy:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

*gasps* my mind was blown by the 360 degree view of the razorwing... i want it but i dont at the same time...

the grotesque being a single pose does not bother me, im doing a huge conversion job on them anyway to fit my style.

the haemonculi... looks abit better with the vifferent views, but i still think that pose is homonculi - esque.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Razorwing is very nice, though the Wracks and Haemonculus steal the show for me. Still no match for Scourges though :grin:


Lord of the Night


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> The Razorwing is very nice, though the Wracks and Haemonculus steal the show for me. Still no match for Scourges though :grin:
> 
> 
> Lord of the Night


you -LIKE- the ******nculus?


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

Does anybody know when the voidraven comes out?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

No. And until we get towards the release date then we are stuffed because GW are no longer doing advance orders or Incoming! e-mails. The managers will apparently be just as clueless.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The wracks do look very nice, as does the razorwing. I think Im going to have to get my self a couple of boxes when they come out.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> No. And until we get towards the release date then we are stuffed because GW are no longer doing advance orders or Incoming! e-mails. The managers will apparently be just as clueless.


Has this really ever been confirmed, last I saw/heard it was an online rumor that has been running wild. Kinda like a friend of my store owners brother said....


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i have to agree with Djinn on this one. it does not seem very good for business to hide this kind of thing and give stores 0 prep time.


----------

